# Mini Cooper



## A11NVP (Jul 26, 2002)

Can anybody point me to a good mini / mini cooper forum ? (BMW not classic)

Ta


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

try www.mini2.com


----------



## A11NVP (Jul 26, 2002)

Perfect - thanks TJS


----------

